

Debugging Agile Teams - DanielBMarkham
http://tiny-giant-books.com/blog/debugging-agile-teams/

======
JonKernPA
For a minute, I thought you were gonna hammer me with the friggin' Food
Pyramid BS!

~~~
DanielBMarkham
It's the Agile pyramid!

I think perhaps it's a sign of something jumping the shark when they start
making pyramids for it.

